# chinese translations



## tabagirl (Jan 14, 2010)

Hi - Hope someone can help/advise who lived in Cairo/Egypt prior to moving to China!

We are currently living in Egypt and will be moving to Hainan beginning of August this year. 

We now need to have some documentation translated from english to chinese and this will need to be done in Cairo. Could someone please advise of any agencies/translation services in Cairo?

Many thanks in advance.

Cheers.


----------



## tabagirl (Jan 14, 2010)

Hi - just a thought. Has anyone who moved from the UK used an a translator/agent for documentation on line prior to arriving in China?

Cheers.


----------



## ChinaPanda (Jun 8, 2013)

*How about a software*



tabagirl said:


> Hi - just a thought. Has anyone who moved from the UK used an a translator/agent for documentation on line prior to arriving in China?
> 
> Cheers.


I knew a cell phone App very useful. it could help you. 
search 10,000 mandarin Chinese in itunes.


----------

